# murray solar flite



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 30, 2018)

Heres a nice old solar flite i picked up about a year ago . they ride nice but this bike seems heavier than most mid weight bikes i have ? could just be me .still a cool bike to have .hope you enjoy.


 st be me .


----------



## Cosmicflyer (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice bike... I picked up this western flyer last week ...


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jan 30, 2018)

thats sharp ! almost a twin to mine , thats probally the rite spedo for yours.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice!! Almost looks like the Foremost I had in Jr High... Would love to find another..


----------

